# Pregnancy udder development question



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I have read conflicting information regarding ff does and udder development. I'm not talking about when the fill out and fill up. But when the udder tissue and mammary glands start to develop in a doe that has never been pregnant prior. Everything I have read is basically udders develop anywhere from the first month they are pregnant to the month sometime day before they are due. But what I gather is the latter part is referring to filling up.

So my question in a ff doe starting with teats but minimal to no udder tissue. Do the udders themselves need to form? And if so possibly when would that start? And do you have any pictures of early ff udder development?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

CCCSAW said:


> I have read conflicting information regarding ff does and udder development. I'm not talking about when the fill out and fill up. But when the udder tissue and mammary glands start to develop in a doe that has never been pregnant prior. Everything I have read is basically udders develop anywhere from the first month they are pregnant to the month sometime day before they are due. But what I gather is the latter part is referring to filling up.
> 
> So my question in a ff doe starting with teats but minimal to no udder tissue. Do the udders themselves need to form? And if so possibly when would that start? And do you have any pictures of early ff udder development?


Usually 4-6 weeks before kidding you will start to notice changes in the udder development.


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

I have been dealing with the same question/problem. I have 4 ff Boers. My buck wore a marking harness so I have one due 5/23(past due) and one due 5/30 and the third is due 6/3. But the one due the 30th has a a whole bag of milk but the other two only have puffy udders. I noticed the udders developed about mid pregnancy and the one with a bag got it 4 weeks prior.
















The one with the huge bag is twice the size of the second one. But they are due 3 days apart.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

-WBoergoats said:


> I have been dealing with the same question/problem. I have 4 ff Boers. My buck wore a marking harness so I have one due 5/23(past due) and one due 5/30 and the third is due 6/3. But the one due the 30th has a a whole bag of milk but the other two only have puffy udders. I noticed the udders developed about mid pregnancy and the one with a bag got it 4 weeks prior.
> View attachment 182137
> View attachment 182135
> 
> ...


The top one does not look bred


----------



## -WBoergoats (May 19, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> The top one does not look bred


Thanks for the input! I'm new to goats so I could definitely be wrong. Dates I have are just from their hindquarters being marked by the breeding harness on the buck. He wore it for 3 months with them and never marked them again so I figured that meant they should be pregnant. This is them on a top view. The lighter headed one is the one with no bag and the dark one is the big bagged one. Again both ff's and are on free choice alfalfa, free choice loose mineral, and 1/2 lb of grain in the pm. Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Melanie A. (May 29, 2020)

I am new to this as well. We got a goat in February and was told she was pregnant from the guy we got her from. He acted like she was going to deliver babies soon bu it's been months. I have no idea if he was lying. She looks pregnant to me but I don't know. The first pic was in early April and the second is today. Any opinions?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

She looks like she is working on an udder and her baby side is larger. The pigmemt on her vulva would trip me out and make me look again and again thinkin she had poop clumped there. Lol!


----------



## Melanie A. (May 29, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> She looks like she is working on an udder and her baby side is larger. The pigmemt on her vulva would trip me out and make me look again and again thinkin she had poop clumped there. Lol!


Lol.. yes. What's even weirder is when we first got her, it was light pink.. it just turned black? I didn't know if it had something to do with being pregnant or what?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty little udder says she is.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please don't think a seller is "lying " - so many variables with breeding. Can only tell if the seller specifically bred the doe on a certain date as to an expected due date approximately 150 days out. - Sometimes does absorb pregnancies or miscarry without many signs due to stress of a move. You can get an ultrasound or blood test to confirm. She does look like she is carrying, but won't be due for a while.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod:


----------

